

The Node.js job market - erikpmp
http://blog.8020.co/the-nodejs-job-market/

======
arscan
I don't think that this search has any smarts behind it -- it just matches on
strings. So .net would include both the framework and the tld listed in the
posting. For example, check out what happens if you replace .net with .org:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript%2C+objective+c%...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript%2C+objective+c%2C+node.js%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C+.org&l=)

~~~
outside1234
I searched on C# instead - which seems to bring it into line with what I'd
expect:

[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript%2C+java%2C+node...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript%2C+java%2C+node.js%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C+C%23%2C+php&l=)

~~~
erikpmp
Good point; .net in a company's url will skew the results. But C# eliminates
other .net languages like VB.net, F# (a much smaller quantity). The true
quantity of .NET jobs posted is probably somewhere between the .net and c#
results.

------
DigitalSea
Notice that PHP is missing from the list. I would imagine that PHP is still
dominating over all over web languages. And it's not surprising to see Node.js
higher than other languages like Ruby or Python, Node.js has commercial appeal
and is more hip.

Slight nitpick, but I noticed Javascript and Node.js n the same charts,
Node.js is Javascript and Javascript is Node.js.

"If your concern is finding a tech job then your trusty existing technologies
are continuing to serve you well." — this statement made me laugh. Any sane
technical director/lead knows better than to make a business rely on something
still so new. Node.js has proven itself to an extent, but it's got a long way
to go before people start using over the likes of Python or .NET.

I've used Node.js a little bit myself, but mostly only when hacking on an
idea, not for production use. At the end of the day, use what you like and
build what you love.

~~~
kosso
I agree. Node.js _is_ JavaScript. Also, the lack of mention of PHP.

------
adamb0mb1
I work at PayScale and I'm a pretty huge Node fan. We don't use it internally,
but last year (maybe the year before, I don't remember)... I made sure we
could report on it.

Here is some salary data on it.
[http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Skill=Node.js/Salary](http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Skill=Node.js/Salary)

I've got to run to a meeting, but I'll see if I can find more details when I
get back

------
wldlyinaccurate
I'm curious, why do people treat Node.js and JavaScript as separate? I
understand that the DOM API and Node's core libraries are different, but any
good programmer can pick up new libraries and frameworks in a matter of weeks.

I just find it strange that as a JavaScript developer, many recruiters (and
even some companies) won't even consider me for a Node position unless I
explicitly state that I have Node experience.

~~~
Touche
There's still plenty of learning involved (having trained non-Node JS
developers), especially learning "the Node way". I guess those companies are
the types that needs someone last week, they're probably doing you a favor by
not considering you.

There's also JavaScript developers who are only interested in front-end
development, and for them it's a good way to let them know what to expect.

In reality it's not different from asking for Swing developers vs. general
Java skills.

~~~
davedx
OK, I'll bite: been doing frontend development with plenty of node.js for the
tooling side for a year.

What is "the Node way"?

~~~
hgfgfggnnhnhnh
The Node Way is best described as: Forget Design Architecture is old Testing
is forgotten JS is the only code Node today is shiny So here we stay
Pretending to be developers Blagging all the pay

~~~
Touche
Someone sounds bitter... FYI testing is considered a must in Node's culture.

------
nahname
Where is php? I suspect nodejs and php would be inversely related to one
another.

~~~
Bahamut
That was my first thought as well - I would've liked to see how PHP compared
in terms of demand.

~~~
erikpmp
You can add/edit/delete terms and get an updated chart at:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript%2C+objective+c%...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=javascript%2C+objective+c%2C+node.js%2C+ruby%2C+python%2C+.net%2C+php&l=)

------
error54
I don't know about the accuracy of this graph depicting the Node.js job
market. I think a lot of companies like to sound "hip" and include Node.js to
try and attract javascript engineers. YMMV but I've found most companies
saying "you can hack in node" means "we've done a side project or two using
Node.js"

~~~
dubcanada
This graph is about as useless as it gets. All it means is the job has that
term in the job description or somewhere.

What this graph really means is... "How many job descriptions contain the term
...". And that's about it.

------
rmangi
I find this chart to be much more useful. It's not job openings, it's
"popularity" in terms of how much each language is being used.

[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

~~~
unreal37
Great find.

------
hgfgfggnnhnhnh
Node JS Job Ad:

Hipster brogrammer wanted. Lack of knowledge of other languages wanted.
Thinking every part of the tech stack should be written in JS. Must create yet
another layer of shit to translate into JS and pretend it is cool! Must be
willing to run to the next shiny-shiny when released and be willing to abandon
current projects.

~~~
exogen
I was curious, so I actually searched through the Node.js job ads on
indeed.com. I wanted to see some of these hipster jobs ads written by
companies that are surely chasing a fad and doomed to fail. For everyone's
benefit I've listed some of those companies here:

Amazon, Microsoft, Apple, Expedia, Staples, Nordstrom, Macy's, Disney, Hulu,
Comcast, T-Mobile, AT&T, Getty, LinkedIn, Heroku, Oracle, eBay, AOL, E*TRADE,
Yahoo, Walmart, Sony Computer Entertainment, Lockheed Martin, GE, HP, MLB

Glad I don't work for any of THOSE jerks!

/sarcasm

~~~
fsk
Microsoft is using node.js now? Maybe that's why Windows 8 was so awful.

------
jefflinwood
I'm thinking that this also has more to do with the sorts of jobs that would
end up on a job board (like Indeed or Monster or Dice) versus the types of
jobs that appear in the "Now Hiring" HN sections.

.NET being more of an enterprise technology, I'm not surprised that the first
step would be for HR to make job postings on Indeed or other sites. With Node,
I don't have the same impression of it being accepted in the enterprise yet
(though MS is pushing it with Azure, for instance), and it's also such a young
technology that not too many organizations are hiring maintenance developers
for legacy projects yet.

The relative trends chart is exceptionally misleading.

~~~
Xdes
I don't see many job postings on HN for C# developers. When I do it's usually
for senior developers and doesn't offer remote.

~~~
jw2013
That is not true. First of all, there are at least a few c# opening each month
in whoishiring monthly.post. Second, a quick inspection on these posts already
gave me a few of these opening that were both looking for junior dev and
supports remote.

~~~
Xdes
I saw one posting for a C# consulting position January and February. Wanted 5+
years of experience and a degree with no remote option.

~~~
jw2013
just did a quick galance on feburary whoishiring post:

Kaggle - San Francisco, CA We're hiring our next Software Developer - Web
Platform (C#, ASP.NET). REMOTE within US timezones or E3 is a possibility for
the right candidate.

Kaggle runs data competitions that solve business problems for companies and
provide fun and prize money to the world's community of data scientists. We're
offering an opportunity to be involved in what Forbes magazine called the most
novel Machine Learning applications that are "eating the world" [1]. As a
developer, you'll be responsible for keeping kaggle.com (and the 140,000+
users who play there) running: everything from front-end UI work to server-
side code and DB architecture.

See [https://www.kaggle.com/careers/](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/) to
apply and learn more about our team.

You may want to use regex to find more. Hope it helps.

------
rubiquity
While this particular study isn't the best, one thing I have always noticed
about Node.js is that the ratio of hype to job openings is way off compared to
other languages in the past.

------
buckbova
I do think node is for real. I'm a database architect by trade, but have
picked up a copy of nodejs in action to try to get in on this. I plan to get
up to speed and start creating sites with a MEAN stack.

If all I get out of it is increased javascript skills and linux familiarlity,
then it'll be time well spent.

My current shop is .net/windows, but in the last couple years we've introduced
nginx, python (django), and angular. Times they are a changin'.

------
pawelwentpawel
Indeed.co.uk is an excellent job search engine but from what I have noticed
it's flooded with ads coming from recruitment agencies. I wouldn't be
surprised if quite a lot of those job postings would be replicates, posted by
different recruiters/agencies.

Also, there seems to be quite a lot of confusion about node.js around
recruiters/job postings. It is often being treated as another *.js library and
put under front-end category.

------
3minus1
I'm not surprised by this. Node's grunt.js is really useful for
minifying/preprocessing js/css files in front-end heavy applications. I'm not
even sure how you would do all that with Java or C#.

~~~
jbigelow76
Can't speak for Java but built in bundling and minification was added to
ASP.NET in version 4.5 (early 2012ish?)

[http://www.asp.net/mvc/tutorials/mvc-4/bundling-and-
minifica...](http://www.asp.net/mvc/tutorials/mvc-4/bundling-and-minification)

------
zecho
I've seen node listed in job ads where node.js isn't even used at the company
looking to hire, or where they'll use npm/bower/grunt tooling. It's a super
trendy buzzword.

------
checker659
Is there any market for node extension writers (as in the v8 stuff)?

------
w1ntermute
> Surprisingly .NET is much higher in demand than any of the other
> technologies.

It's always funny when technology hipsters are surprised that the wider world
doesn't share their anti-MS biases.

~~~
enen
It's funny how nobody implied that.

------
zwieback
any guesses where the .NET uptick in early 2013 is from?

~~~
acadien
According to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Microsoft_Windows](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Microsoft_Windows)
it corresponds to the release date of windows8 and server 2012. Must be a
product release correlation.

------
ebbflowgo
there is likely some overlap between js and node.js

